
Craig Wright files copyright claim for Bitcoin white paper - malshe
https://decryptmedia.com/7124/craig-wright-claims-patent-for-bitcoin-white-paper
======
pretfood
I think his response to questions at Oxford University is all the proof you
need. [https://decryptmedia.com/6834/craig-wright-faces-scrutiny-
at...](https://decryptmedia.com/6834/craig-wright-faces-scrutiny-at-oxford-
university)

~~~
duxup
Yeah that's not a good look / looks like a conman type response. A legit
person I don't think goes full "Trumpian" in response there.

------
Veen
What’s the consensus on HN? Is this guy just a chancer or is he really
Satoshi?

~~~
patio11
Grifting conman.

A walk down memory lane on one of his previous attempts to demonstrate he was
Satoshi:

[https://github.com/patio11/wrightverification/blob/master/RE...](https://github.com/patio11/wrightverification/blob/master/README.md)

The one positive thing I can say about Bitcoin is that it gives someone who is
factually Satoshi an extremely easy way to prove that fact in a way which is
extremely difficult for anyone else in the world to forge. Wright hasn’t
because he can’t because he isn’t.

~~~
duxup
> an extremely easy way to prove that fact

What is that way?

I read your link but my layman's brain couldn't parse it... well enough to
understand it.

~~~
patio11
Satoshi is known to have mined the first several blocks for Bitcoin. Each of
those blocks has a coinbase address where the miner fee was deposited; each
address encodes a public key.

Write a message like “I am Satoshi. Here’s a boring detail which proves this
message was created on demand.”, sign with corresponding private key, post the
~10 lines of OpenSSL commands which verify that the signature matches. The
end.

~~~
duxup
Thanks, that makes a lot of sense.

